# What camera do you have?



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Show me your best shot and tell me what camera you used.










Sony DSC-F707 w/ stock lens and external flash.
There was some spotting in the background which I cleaned up
a little with Photoshop and I cropped the image.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Artistically, not my best, but I think it is a nice quality picture

Olympus C-5050. Super Macro. Stock everything. No flash.
ABSOLUTELY NO EDITING (wysiwyg) of contrast, brightness, colors, balance, gamma etc etc

Full Frame (no crop, but made smaller for uploaded)









Full pixels (cropped, but not made smaller)


----------



## Babelfish (Feb 25, 2004)

Not really my best ever ....but the first I could think of quickly...
and yes I do like feeding peas...
Olympus 4000 on super macro and manual settings don't have exposure info on me now...but I can hunt it down if anyone cares. 
I know the lighting isn't all that great but the shot was needed ASAP for questions reguarding health on another site,

Sadly this camera as much as I hated it and loved it is headed to NY for repairs. 
After two weeks+ of heavy shooting with @least 2 cameras in my hands I managed to drop the digital :roll: 
(held tight to the slr :wink ah well least it's still under warrenty...

^_^











*Edit: :?: Why did it turn into a red X...honestly you figure out the code for one forum, join another and everything is different  
Here's a link I hope will work I know people don't like to follow links but ..:roll:*

^_^


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Canon A70










I wouldn't say best ever, 
but one of my better shots! 
:wink:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy, you folks are AWESOME! I'm drooling! =P~

I'm interested to know if you shot in total darkness (except the tank lights of course) and whether you used a tripod.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I had a little ambient light. THe shot was at night and there was a little light coming in from the room next to the tank. I had to use a tripod with the slow shutter speeds I was using!!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Canon G2 used in LFS


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Any one know any about these cameras or have one - HP Photosmart 935, Minolta DiMage S414, Olympus C 750UZ, Sony DSC-P92? I'm looking at those cameras and don't know what to pick.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

My camera sucks


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Canon PowerShot A300 - not a great camera, a low quality beginner camera. This probably the best shot i ever taken and im sure i wont get many more 'great' ones w/ this camera.










.dc


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

used Nikon 950 i purchased from ebay for $200 including shipping. came with a 8mb card and 2 64mb CF cards.

Excellent macro camera for the price ('best' in this price bracket IMHO)
If you are looking at digital cameras, www.dpreview.com is an excellent site with really really in depth reviews complete with lots of full scale real world photos, most are basically 'stress tests'.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

able_ranui said:


> Any one know any about these cameras or have one - HP Photosmart 935, Minolta DiMage S414, Olympus C 750UZ, Sony DSC-P92? I'm looking at those cameras and don't know what to pick.


My wife and I have used the C-750UZ for a year now...and we really like it. They now have the 755 and 765 as replacements for it (Not sure what the 765 has that the 755 doesn't) and are cheaper. I would definitely buy another one.

--Mike


----------



## FMZ (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you using the stock camera with no additional add ons?? I am debating between a Canon A70/A80 or Nikon Coolpix cameras. Do you have any more shots i can look at

Thanks,
FMZ



ekim said:


> Canon A70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

yes that is the stock A70, here is a few more of photos,
http://members.rogers.com/morrisseylee/photo_gallery

later,
Mike


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

*Nikon Coolpix 4500*

Manual shutter, aperature and focus taken parellell with the front glass.

This isn't my sharpest picture, but artistically the best I've come up with. Prime number 7 and a very nice dark feeling:


----------

